# Puking when in labor?



## truedatt (Apr 21, 2009)

Do cats puke when they go into labor? Cus I just walked into my room and there was a good amount of throwup on my bed. She hasnt puked at all throughout her pregnancey so this was completly unexpected. I'm pretty sure shes about due. And shes been hissing and growling when i tru to touch her which isn't normal.


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

As an adult, I've only had one cat give birth in my home and she didn't puke, but I can easily see how *anyone* who is pregnant could have nausea issues...


----------



## truedatt (Apr 21, 2009)

yeah now shes like realy quiet and shes been sleeping for a wile and not paying any attention to wut im doing which is realy weird


----------

